

Google Body Browser - jagira
http://lifehacker.com/5714142/google-earth-for-the-human-body

======
DupDetector
Blogspam. Previous submissions pointing to Google:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009300>

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2009346> \- 4 comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2010046> \- a duplicate

